# pigeonsheep I stole DEXTER!!!!!



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Holly is just beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh she is just GORGEOUS. Can't wait to watch her mature. Heavenly.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I want a Dexter one day,when the time is right !


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha Dexter is MINE  <- Angryface lol haha hes for Fifi specially lol haha shes gorgeous!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww suzanne shes just so sweet. congrats! x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow. What an absolutly beautiful baby.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol cute i was thinking how she pull that one off !


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh sweet as can be, what a lovely face! x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ahahahahaha!!! i was like huh?? lmaoooo! oh so silly. but wow! so very cuteee! hi holly! ou are veryyyy adorable! is she black or blue? pretty darn close to dexter!  i am honored that you found a match! hehehe. cant wait to see how she grows. lol michele still wanting a dexter too  oh and fifi loved the angryface lol! :albino:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha no-ones gets you Dexter but me!!!! lol from Fifi tehhe x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> ahahahahaha!!! i was like huh?? lmaoooo! oh so silly. but wow! so very cuteee! hi holly! ou are veryyyy adorable! is she black or blue? pretty darn close to dexter!  i am honored that you found a match! hehehe. cant wait to see how she grows. lol michele still wanting a dexter too  oh and fifi loved the angryface lol! :albino:


Oh yes my baby Dexter/ Dexteress is out there somewhere,i will get him/her one day


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> haha no-ones gets you Dexter but me!!!! lol from Fifi tehhe x


hehehe!!! oh fifi! :daisy:


michele said:


> Oh yes my baby Dexter/ Dexteress is out there somewhere,i will get him/her one day


LOL dexteress. i hope he or she is not as picky as my dexter lol. cant wait to see him/her one day! :coolwink:


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

we all love dexter!!!!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg shes soo cute!! thats what my perfect chi would look like ! i love l/c black and tans!!
is she going to be a show dog?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

wow what a gorgeous little gal 
Holly is. Dexter should be proud to
have a look alike on the forum.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

0.o She looks stunning. I cant wait to see more pics of her full body. Darker chis are my pref, so its great to see the likes of Holly and Dexter and Hope and even Tanner. I know there are more on here but i'm kinda screwy in the head and i cant remember names right now.

Bring on the darker chis! I had to check this thread out when i saw the title. I was also like "huh? how'd that happen when i live closer to pidge :-(" lol

Be sure to post more pics when you get them. When is she coming home?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Vivid said:


> 0.o She looks stunning. I cant wait to see more pics of her full body. Darker chis are my pref, so its great to see the likes of Holly and Dexter and Hope and even Tanner. I know there are more on here but i'm kinda screwy in the head and i cant remember names right now.
> 
> Bring on the darker chis! I had to check this thread out when i saw the title. I was also like "huh? how'd that happen when i live closer to pidge :-(" lol
> 
> Be sure to post more pics when you get them. When is she coming home?


lol i thought i was dreaming at first, what a horrible dream! haha. i think she breeds the pups, no?  sucha lovely puppy! 

oh and there are a couple older dexter look-alikes in here. like logan from Ilovechihuahuas and one other person i cant think of right now, im screwy in the head as well LOL


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

It happens to the best of us Pidge lol. Now i'm gonna have to keep out for logan ( i love that name) as i have a soft spot for long haired chis and i absoluelty love the darker ones. lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

What a sweet sweet girl! I also prefer the darker colored Chi's. Blue, chocolate & black...tri colors or those with tan points are my preference. 

Your new little girl is simply beautiful - I can't wait to see how she develops!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Vivid said:


> It happens to the best of us Pidge lol. Now i'm gonna have to keep out for logan ( i love that name) as i have a soft spot for long haired chis and i absoluelty love the darker ones. lol


lol this is logan from
member user ILOVECHIHUAHUAS








and also Maxx from *Momof4chis*
maxx is to the right of course :]









was there 1 more lookalike i'm missing?...hmm i cant think of the person right now lool


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> ahahahahaha!!! i was like huh?? lmaoooo! oh so silly. but wow! so very cuteee! hi holly! ou are veryyyy adorable! is she black or blue? pretty darn close to dexter!  i am honored that you found a match! hehehe. cant wait to see how she grows. lol michele still wanting a dexter too  oh and fifi loved the angryface lol! :albino:


Haha! Nooo I think Holly and Dexter are lovers..  dexter is cheating hehe__x 
She is black. On her baby pictures she looks chocolate!



JRZL said:


> is she going to be a show dog?


We will see, maybe, if not she will be part of my breeding program.



Vivid said:


> 0.o She looks stunning. I cant wait to see more pics of her full body. Darker chis are my pref, so its great to see the likes of Holly and Dexter and Hope and even Tanner. I know there are more on here but i'm kinda screwy in the head and i cant remember names right now.
> 
> Bring on the darker chis! I had to check this thread out when i saw the title. I was also like "huh? how'd that happen when i live closer to pidge :-(" lol
> 
> Be sure to post more pics when you get them. When is she coming home?


She is here already lol! Just not had time to take photos yet, plus I want to get her used to her show lead first.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Holly is gorgeous!!!! x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

uh oh...fifi wont be too happy about this!! LOL!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

hee heee....how cute!!!

Lori


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh my, what a sweetie pie!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awwww she's cute!!

I am sure Tracey is glad she went to a lovely home!


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol this is logan from
> member user ILOVECHIHUAHUAS
> 
> 
> ...


I saw Maxx in a siggy and i ment to ask to see some pics of him as he is a lovely looking dog and now i have one to hold me over.lol 

I dont remember logan but hes a cutie too. Is his owner still an active member on the forum? He looks like such a happy dog.



Small But Mighty said:


> Haha! Nooo I think Holly and Dexter are lovers..  dexter is cheating hehe__x
> She is black. On her baby pictures she looks chocolate!
> 
> 
> ...


The darker the better! lol Oh, i thought all we had to hold us over was the breeders pics. Now i'm even more eager lol


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

I think we are all gonna have to fight for Dexter!!! Dexter is mine!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ILOVECHIHUAHUAS said:


> I think we are all gonna have to fight for Dexter!!! Dexter is mine!!


LOL!!! i love ya guys, your all too funny


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes im still an active member..lol!! Logan and Dexter are twins!


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

Dexter's Twin~LOGAN


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

haha! i love logan's spots on his neck/chest!


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

Those are his Beauty Marks..lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ILOVECHIHUAHUAS said:


> Those are his Beauty Marks..lol.


ahahaha!! too cute though. i just wanna poke at them


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

ILOVECHIHUAHUAS said:


> Dexter's Twin~LOGAN


Oh how naughty does Logan look hehe, I love him!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

shes lovely congrats on the new addition


----------

